
What it feels like to have schizophrenia - dianaelbasha
https://elemental.medium.com/living-with-schizophrenia-an-insiders-perspective-on-treating-psychosis-b1006a2c2eb4
======
navjack27
This just seems dangerous how much this article downplays how actually severe
schizophrenia is.

Here is a great YouTube channel by someone who is schizophrenic. I offer this
as a counter point.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/IhaveSchizophrenia1](https://www.youtube.com/user/IhaveSchizophrenia1)

Here is a good video about misconceptions he did.

[https://youtu.be/sxDtYw12z4o](https://youtu.be/sxDtYw12z4o)

